# Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Saturday Morning and snow is falling in the east!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

If something isn't done about this "Global Warming"; were all going to freeze to death.   :mrgreen:

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Ya! It is 20 and rising! We are in a crises!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Well it's about time!  2" of wet stuff on the ground and a northeast wind.  I'm heading out to the woods to hunt the "post rut" and hopefully a hungry Buck needing nourishment      Besides all my Christmas shopping is done and Montana lost last night to Villanova in a good football championship game.  Have a great rest of the weekend and a safe and happy Christmas


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

I just got back home from a job interview - Building Official job in a city to be named later (if I get the job!).  Snow on the ground, mid-teens to twenties... actually pretty nice, considering.  However, I was SUPPOSED to have my interview last week.  Airports shut down, no flights in.  I made it as far as Denver, and was stuck for 12 hours, had to come back home to Las Vegas that night.  Oh well, I don't think even Santa Claus could have made it last week...

Keep warm, regards from the desert.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Paul,

Keep up the faith.

Wishing you and yours the best,

Uncle Bob


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Uncle Bob - thanks, I'm one of the fortunate ones that is looking for new employment while still employed... I realize that many of our colleagues are not as fortunate.   However, with inevitable downsizing on the horizon and a desire to move my family to a more family-friendly city, I have begun looking.  I hope to be changing/modifying my screen name soon!


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Yes, best wishes VP and certainly can relate to one’s desire to relocate to a more family friendly city.


----------



## jpranch (Dec 19, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Paul, Stuck at DIA? I'm wondering what state you interviewed inn? Wyoming perhaps? Beautiful day here. 38 degrees and sunny! I'm just loving watching the snow storm back east!

FM, Keep your powder dry!


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

Nope, not the beautiful state of Wyoming, more in the midwest.  Denver was just the connecting point that no flights were leaving from (except back to Las Vegas).


----------



## cda (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

vegas paul

You would leave vegas and all the shows you can see for free????

My daughter is stuck in new york city trying to get out


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 20, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

cda - Nothing is free here anymore... used to be VERY friendly for locals, but now everyone is looking for every buck available.  Besides, I'm  not much into the vegas night-life, or any other night-life for that matter.  Pretty much a wet blanket these days!  Just looking for a place where my family can be safe and part of a real community.


----------



## JBI (Dec 21, 2009)

Re: Well Jeff You had to bring up Snow!

V P - Hope that interview goes well when it does happen... I too am looking for a change of venue while still employed. Why wait for the unemployment line... although I doubt my position is in jeopardy, one never knows (plus I'm ready for a change!).

Before anyone asks, No, I'm not buried in snow. I'm far enough north that the bulk of the storm didn't affect my area (Mac probably had as little or less than I did). This one hit 'The City' (as in NYC) and 'The Island' (as in lawn-guy-land - it's a NY thing...). At this point I have my plow back on my lawn tractor and ready for (almost) anything! It is amazing what a little 14 HP Wheel Horse can do...


----------

